# bee lift



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

wow, nice job! Who needs to buy when you can build something like that! Do you know your max lift capacity?

make up a video and post it on YouTube, Id like to see it in action. How do you level it?


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful! That is EXACTLY what I need! What is your reach? What dimensions are the steel? Share please?


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

And do you know how much it will lift yet?


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

It reaches 14 feet, upright is 7" by1/4 round, boom is 2 by 4 by 1/4 square tubing and the outriggers are 4by4 square stock with 3by 3 inside. i havent really tested the lift yet did pick up 300 lb with it and it moved around very easily. I think the bearings are the key, main swivel is a rear axel from a 4by4 and the elbow is two one inch bearings moves very smooth but will drop 3" with that much weight on it. can't wait to really try it out.


----------



## Squidink (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks great mate! A video of it in action would be super!

Ben


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

That looks nice. I had a small winch like that hooked to a boom I made for lifting 1/8" steel plate in the shop. I broke the cable. Have you thought about deadheading the terminal end of the cable back into the boom arm and putting a pulley at the top of your fork system? That would double the lifting capacity, reducing the load on the cable and winch, but it would cut the speed at which it lifts in half.


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

How does it fold when the trailer is loaded, I think I would build one from drawbar end to load pick/up as well


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

try this site http://beeman.se/index-f.html open the materials tab then then lifting equipment then my hivelifter, it worked well but he has now sold it


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

I hook it to the front of the trailer and leave it out , i did fold it and put a bungie cord around it to keep it closed it is slower than moving supers by hand but a lot easier


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Marios did you ever video your loader in action, is it still working well?


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

,






,






my video is limited but here are some pictures moving bees today


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Marios, I can see the top pivot is a 4x4 stub axle and hub but what have you done to allow the stabiliser bracket to pivot, I cannot see any bearing there, is the winch a quad/ate 2,000 lb job and is it up to it, I am looking at a winter project 
Kev
Www.sarumbeesupplies.co.uk


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

i used a brass bushing and pin for the elbow the winch is a warn , i tried a cheaper one but it only lasted 2 months.


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

It's the pivot on the lower part of the main post below the 4x4 hub I am talking about, is there some sort of bearing there


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

the lower part is only attached with a 1 inch bolt and the adjustable bar ,letting it move at a 90 degree angle. it is rare that i adjust that angle, i use the outriggers all the time from side to side


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

This is the area where I cannot see any bearing Marios, with the blue line round it


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

some days i'm slower than others, now i get your question. there is 1/2 inch teflon plastic between the two bottom plates and plastic pipe on the shaft


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

In the original pics I see it was on a trailer, did it not work well or do you move all your bees with the pick up now


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

i liked the trailer lower to the ground but my little truck could not move it well so when i got a bigger truck moved the loader to it. I still use the trailer when going to blueberries but thats about it. truck is a little more convienent


----------



## Cristian (Jul 28, 2014)

Mario , did you tried with a double pallet . I am intrested to build a similar one but without the pipe between the horizontal and the vertical pipes . What type o pipes did you used ? bore draw pipe or welded one . For the upper joint did you used pressure bearings or just the back axel from the 4x4 . if you can make some closer pictures from that aria . How muck time you need to adjust the level of the lift . How is fixed ( lift ) when you drive the car ? . Did you had problems with the bearing when had to lift a hive ( not having a smooth ride ) or being to hard to push when it have the load on it .


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Christian
If you look at post number 5 Marios described all the steel sizes he used








Cristian said:


> Mario , did you tried with a double pallet . I am intrested to build a similar one but without the pipe between the horizontal and the vertical pipes . What type o pipes did you used ? bore draw pipe or welded one . For the upper joint did you used pressure bearings or just the back axel from the 4x4 . if you can make some closer pictures from that aria . How muck time you need to adjust the level of the lift . How is fixed ( lift ) when you drive the car ? . Did you had problems with the bearing when had to lift a hive ( not having a smooth ride ) or being to hard to push when it have the load on it .


----------



## Cristian (Jul 28, 2014)

I was intrested in how he is using the lift and how he maked the joints . I've looked at the post were he said the dimensions .


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

cristian it takes a few seconds to level out because it is all done by hand , sometimes its not perfectly level so it is a bit of a push to move around if you are down hill, but usually i get it close that it moves very easily.My hives are all on double pallets.







this is the 4by4 axel welded on the pipe and a 1 inch plate made to fit the rim bolts







this is the elbow joint i used bearings on the upper and lower leafs you cannot see them they are on the inside


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Mario ! That's a fine looking rig you have there, I just found the thread and saw it for the first time today  
Do you use it for honey pulls and inspections too ? 
Looks like a great back saver 

Happy New Year

Ben


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Ben
A back saver, need I say more!!!! Sorry we at friends on f/book


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

back to the drawing board, put bearings out at the elbow, everything else works amazing moving the bees too blueberries was quick but the trip home with each hive full of blueberry honey caught up to me 60 hives in the elbow bearings went. does any one have an idea of a stronger bearing for the elbow area, have set of ball bearings top and bottom.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Axial


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

marios said:


> does any one have an idea of a stronger bearing for the elbow area, have set of ball bearings top and bottom.


Sounds like you're exceeding the static load rating for the bearings. High static loads are tough on ball bearing, so make sure the load rating is sufficient for the bearing you're using. You have a large load on a long moment arm, which will result in large forces on that elbow joint bearing. Estimate the max load and research which bearings are compatible. Again, be sure to focus on static load ratings. Also, give yourself a little safety margin to accommodate the dynamic loads that result from actuating the lift.


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

gonna call them on monday ian. are your bearing roll bearings or ball bearings , i have a feeling roller bearings would be stronger.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Roller axial bearings


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Marios
Any luck on bearings, probably have to chop the knuckle and start again with the new bearings
Kev


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

your right kev, got new trust bearings, and cutting off the knuckle. it's easier to get a new piece of heavy pipe and turn it to fit new bearings, lucky to have a shop in the family and a late night to work on it . takes alot of 40% to build anything.


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

A friend over here in uk has had the same problem and he is doing similar to you, keep the pics comb of how you sort the problem


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you sort the problem Marios or still working on it?


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

bought some axel bearings , but this changes the size of the orginal pipe that held the bearings, so busy these days the bees don't want to stop but hoping this weekend to spend some time at it will document with pictures


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

I know the feeling, it's beginning to slow a little over here,my ideas will hopefully come together over winter, do you have moves to so as your season comes to an end


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

new bearings are in,






old bearings






new bearing






i had to take a 3inch piece of solid round tube drill it out 1.5 inches, then lath out bearing spaces, top and bottom






greased and ready to go when it stops raining here


----------

